# new guy



## NCduckhunter (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey y'all, I figured id drop in and introduce myself. We have a hunt planned for NoDak this year and I figured this is the best place to gather information about the state. I've taken the time to read all the NR post before I joined to make sure I didn't step on any toes. Everything seems pretty common sense if you ask me but others may lack it. We will be staying in Litchville and hunting in the close proximity. Looks like plenty of water around the area only concern is we will be going over thanksgiving break and hoping everything isn't completely locked up. This is my first out of state trip (from NC) and I'm unbelievably pumped for it. I do have a few basic questions, I'm gonna leave the where and why out of it plan on getting a plot book soon.

Basically I'm purchasing a layout blind (don't have the need for them in NC) and I'm leaning towards the pro hunter. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Also decoys, I see y'all have a large variety of species. How many is too many dekes. We will be hunting potholes mainly and I don't know if I need to bring my diver spread that I use on the coast or just a few dozen puddlers.

Once again I'm excited to hunt YALLS state, I will show it the respect it deserves. I look forward to getting out and meeting some locals and farmers, whether they allow me to hunt on their land or not, they will get a thank you regardless. Im sure mid-late November is busy time for them so any time they take out to talk to me is much appreciated.

I look forward to tuning in on here and soaking up what I can.

Andrew


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome to nodak. I have killed a lot of ducks some years, but have not shot more than a dozen for a few years now. I can't give you many tips on the layout blinds. Most people now hunt the fields, but I grew up hunting wetlands for waterfowl. It's darn hard to get a canvasback to land in a wheat field decoys spread. :lol: Anyway, just wanted to welcome you. I'm sure someone will give you hunting information on layout blinds as well as field decoying vs over water hunting.


----------



## NCduckhunter (Apr 23, 2014)

Most our hunting around here is over beaver ponds and swamps so there's really no call for a layout blind. We do get a solid amount of assorted divers on the coast so I have a few dozen dekes for them, but just reading on here I didn't know what I would get into if we stumbled on ducks over a bigger pothole.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

NC... if you are hunting water just use mallard decoys and if you want to sprinkle in a 1/2 doz pintails that is fine....but not needed. I just have the pins for visiabitly. the white on the chest of the drake decoys stick out and can be seen from a great distance. But just mallard decoys will do the job as well.

Layout blinds.... Well i am not a huge fan of the power hunter. They are good blinds but they are not comfortable and the stubble straps suck IMHO. The stubble will fall out once you get in and out of it a couple of times and you will always be putting more stubble on them. But they are low profile and you can hide lots of head movement for those of us that are "rubber necking" when the birds are circling. 

But if you are only going to use it one week out of a year or so.... Then it is a good blind. I have one but like my FA pro guide a whole lot better. But they are about 3 times the price.

Now if you get your layout blind and want to try field hunting.... send me a PM. I can give you more details on how to go about that.

good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Welcome

Thanksgiving will probably be locked up. PLAN on hunting fields. Be humble and grateful asking permission. Water decs work on land well!! A spinner or two and some goose silos and you are set.


----------



## NCduckhunter (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for y'all's input, chuck I sent you a pm.

Kind of odd thinking water will be locked up at thanksgiving when I'm still hunting in short sleeves in NC at the same time. But definitely noted. Is there a specific pattern to put dekes out in a field?.... I'm always humble, if you see me shoot you will know why haha


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

PM'd ya


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, you might want to check out the temputures for that late in Nov. Great time to hunt, however temps will be around -20 to 20 and small water will be froze. You'll need warm clothes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just to add to the reality our deer season starts in early November. One year huntin1 and I had to hunt with revolvers in vacant family farmsteads. The snow was so dense we could see no further than 50 yards. It plugged our scopes, then the muzzle of my black powder rifle. We carried handguns in shoulder holsters inside our jacket. I forget a lot of things, but remember clearly it started at 11:50 am. Our season starts at 12:00 noon and I was standing 30 yards from a nice 4X4 waiting for season to begin. At 11:55 he turned looked at me and jumped over the prairie trail into a sunflower field. I think the 24 hour total was 22 inches.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

It would be a major gamble hunting around Thansgiving. It's possible. Most years it frozen by then. I personally would try an go ealier in the year.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Blue Plate said:


> It would be a major gamble hunting around Thansgiving. It's possible. Most years it frozen by then. I personally would try an go ealier in the year.


X2

Last year I was ice fishing on 4" of ice the Sunday BEFORE Thanksgiving. That was on a large lake close to where you are looking to go.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

That time of the year you'll probably have to hunt either the Missouri River area or birds coming off lagoons.


----------



## Reav22 (Apr 10, 2014)

For starters on a layout blind. Most hunters around me use Avery brand blinds. Avery does make very good blinds and I have been in both the power hunter, and finisher. I wouldn't suggest getting the power hunter; the visibility you get from the large window is great but I felt very compressed and it wasn't all that comfortable. The Finisher however, is very spacious and comfortable and is one of Avery's most popular blinds. If you're still looking It wouldn't hurt to go look into Hardcore Brands. Hardcore's "man cave" blind is very durable with and easy set-up and take down and still retains the comfortableness.

Decoys on the other hand is a touchy subject for me. I'm a hunter that relies more on my decoy spread then I do calling and at the same time weather and time of year make me determine what I will lay out. NOTE: There's safety in numbers. Late season I throw out all that I have. If by a rare chance mother nature holds out and you do hunt water you can get more crafty. If it were me (on water) I'd throw out a one/two dozen divers, out about 25 yards, along with a couple dozen puddlers, up and close to where I am. If you have goose floaters it doesn't hurt to put half a dozen or less on your left or right away from the duck decoys but not too far that you can't take a pop at something flying to them. 
For Fields I like to be goose heavy. They're easier for birds to see and ducks feel safe around geese. No matter if I have a "J", "U" or what ever shape you decide to throw out I will then set up my duck decoys in smaller groups (usually 4-8 per group) and I space them in front of my blinds, at the ends of my spread, and even put a couple behind my geese away from the landing zone. My reason for this is because in my experience geese do not like ducks nearly as much as ducks like geese. Make sure you watch how the birds are behaving and don't be scared to switch things up and change how you have the spread whether that be shape, or numbers.

Best of luck this fall!


----------

